# New and hating my IBS



## 13814 (Mar 5, 2006)

I've recently had IBS and it's symptoms for about a year now. I absolutely hate it. It's the most depressing thing for me, especially because I've always been so self-conscious of my weight. I find it so difficult to lose weight now because it always seems like no matter what, I have this bump in my stomach that just won't go away. I feel pregnant on my worst days. The bloating is terrible. Sometimes it gets to bad that I feel weighed down and truly feel as though I'm carrying the weight of a baby!How do I handle this? I've read on these boards that I should cut out red meat, dairy and eat less fattening foods. Are there other tips I can do to prevent the bloating and the depressing feeling I am getting from having IBS?Please help. And thank you for having a board for people who need to talk about it.


----------



## 22625 (Mar 6, 2006)

while i dont have any answers as far as help goes, i'm new here as well. but i can definitely commiserate on the looking pregnant thing. i'm a size 1 but have to wear bigger clothing b/c of my stomach. i literally look 5 months pregnant and sometimes can't get the button on jeans/pants closed. it's so irritating and just embarrassing getting asked every single day if i'm pregnant and it's all b/c i ate something. i look like a snake who had lunch. anyway there seems to be a lot of good info on this site and boards.


----------



## sancha (Dec 25, 2005)

hay GoldenD welcome, hay i dont know but have you ever tried going to the gym or doing some workout that reduce stomach size.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome goldenD


----------



## 19319 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey GoldenD,I'm very new here as well. I completely understand the bloating sensation - it's terrible. Have you ever spoken to your MD about Zelnorm? Try taking 500mg of Magenesium Oxide before bed and right in the morning.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome hollywood


----------



## 20892 (May 5, 2006)

Hello fellow sufferers, I'm new to this posting messages and stuff, so please bear with me. I have been stuck with IBS for 3 years now and have lost 65 lbs, I guess this was sort of a good thing, as I WAS over weight, but now I'm left with a deflated body, except for my belly, that feels like I have a soccer ball in it. It's nothing to brag about. Has anyone else seen dramatic weight loss? I have all but given up on my GI DR, due in fact that he gave up on me. Even the ER doctors are sick of me. ( have been in the ER too many times to count), I think they think I'm a Prometheagan addict. I also desperatly need to know if any of you out there struggle with DEEP depression? Everyday is such a struggle now. I used to get at least a day or two where I felt "ok", but I have progressed into this very debilitated state. I still manage to go to work, but often have to leave early. All I can eat these days are plain rice cakes and homemade soups. I am the butt of all jokes at work about this too. I am also so angry inside,I think because I feel like there is nothing that can be done to ease the pain, embarrasment, and hopelessness of the whole thing. I sleep with a bucket by my couch,(I cant sleep in bed anymore). I have not been able to be a loving wife and mother for far too long. I feel like I'm just existing and not living. Can someone throw me a life line please?????


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by NuggNugg07:while i dont have any answers as far as help goes, i'm new here as well. but i can definitely commiserate on the looking pregnant thing. i'm a size 1 but have to wear bigger clothing b/c of my stomach. i literally look 5 months pregnant and sometimes can't get the button on jeans/pants closed. it's so irritating and just embarrassing getting asked every single day if i'm pregnant and it's all b/c i ate something. i look like a snake who had lunch. anyway there seems to be a lot of good info on this site and boards.


My 4 year old granddaughter asked me recently if I had a baby in my stomach. I was really taken aback. I am a little past that stage. (61)


----------

